# L-carnitine and Vit-B15 (Pangamic Acid) for RacersSupplements



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi All!

Has any pigeon fancier who is active in competition experimented with L- carnitine and pangamic acid?

Would you supplement before a race or therafter?
Would you use it in the breeding loft.

All articles I read suggest that before you use these combinations, racing pigeons MUST BE on a high fat diet.

Anyone wish to add their experiences?

Probing!

white flight ZA


----------

